# oil pan question from a newbie...



## dwid420 (Feb 7, 2007)

just a quick question: i've got a '92 nissan stanza xe, and i need to replace the oil pan/gasket. seeing as there aren't many of these left on the road (at least in my area), i can't find any used. now, the list price for a new parts, plus labor are around $500. i can't afford that, so i was wondering: is my oil pan interchangable with any other models? i could probably find a used one from an altima, sentra, or anything else for that matter, but i don't know that it would fit.

thanks a lot.


----------



## 92kae (Feb 11, 2007)

the oil pan _shouldn't_ be too expensive if you find it on the web somewhere...I didn't find one on e-bay or autozone.com just now, but keep looking, lol! It doesn't seem that hard to replace if you have any mechanical skill or ingenuity, so just look for part prices!! Good luck! Just a few (several, really) 10mm (maybe 12? can't remember) bolts, right? Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong...it's been a long night, lol.


----------



## BarrettsGhost (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm pretty certain you have a KA24E Engine.

If so, that engine was also in:

* 1989–1990 Nissan 240SX
* 1990–1997 Nissan Hardbody Truck
* 1989–1992 Nissan Axxess
* 1989–1992 Nissan Pintara / Ford Corsair

Good luck. Hope you fine the pan you need!


----------



## tlevoy (Feb 18, 2007)

I just took the oil pan off my 90 Stanza last weekend cause I thought it was leaking, ended up being my Crankshaft seal. Wasn't too bad, took a few hours. You have to take out a crossmember under the engine, disconnect your exhaust at the manifold and drop it down, disconnect the motor mount by the alternator, and jack up the engine from underneath a little to get access to it. 

What's the matter with your oil pan? If it's got a hole in it, maybe you can get it welded or something.

One thing I would suggest is to not waste your money on an oil pan gasket, just use some of the orange gasket sealer.


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

The oil pan on my 1990 Stanza rotted from the wet/hot/dry/cold cycling. Worst area was just above where the exhaust passes under the pan, exaserbating the problem. The pans are aluminum and not easily welded. I was able to find a used one in the junk yard near my house...pure luck since Nissan doesn't make them any more. IF you have it off for any reason I would highly recommend degreasing it, wire-brushing it, and painting it with some really good engine paint. You can use all the corrosion protection you can get, especially in northern climates. Besides, with a nice coat of paint (orange in my case), it's quick and easy to see if there any leaks.

Tim


----------

